# Watch this video !!!



## rickymac21 (Jan 3, 2013)

http://youtu.be/-pKuarHkpbs

so this isn't mine, I just came across it while looking for some new ideas. This system looks perfect as far as yield to space consumption goes. It says there were 2 600's used and yielded 39 ounces !! 
Regardless, the system seems easy to build but my question is how do the plants get watered ? I'm assuming its a drip system since Rockwool cubes are being used. Any input on setting something up similar to this?


----------



## DeeTee (Jan 3, 2013)

Amazing, quite the harvest there, very interesting, I wonder if he built it or purchased the system.


----------



## rickymac21 (Jan 3, 2013)

To deetee: I'm really not sure. It doesn't seem complicated to construct though. I'm still curious on the watering system too


----------



## rickymac21 (Jan 3, 2013)

Anyone here used a system similar to this ?? I've found plenty of threads about the design itself but nothing on the watering/feeding. I'm 99% sure it's a drip system but how does it work? Is there just a drip feeder at the top of each slab ? This would mean the bottom plants wouldn't receive water until the one above is filled with water and it begins to drip down. To me this seems slightly ineffeciant. Would the top plants be too moist? Would the bottom plants be too dry? Or could the nutrient concentration dissipate as it gets closer to the bottom??

please, does anyone have any experience that will comment on this


----------



## Alexander Supertramp (Jan 3, 2013)

http://www.hydroponic-growing-systems.com/eco-system-mk2.html
http://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/eco-system-300-plant-vertical-system-115-p.asp

Cool system but it ant cheap.


----------



## DeeTee (Jan 3, 2013)

To rickymac: it does seem to be a drip system and your questions are good, I would assume the same thing, nutrients being less bu the time it gets to the bottom, top roots drowned but the price? way otta my league. The bulb in the center seems to be some kind of florescent that extends from top to bottom and I'll bet it's expensive. to replace. it seems like a great system if you can afford it.


----------



## sky rocket (Jan 3, 2013)

rickymac21 said:


> http://youtu.be/-pKuarHkpbs
> 
> so this isn't mine, I just came across it while looking for some new ideas. This system looks perfect as far as yield to space consumption goes. It says there were 2 600's used and yielded 39 ounces !!
> Regardless, the system seems easy to build but my question is how do the plants get watered ? I'm assuming its a drip system since Rockwool cubes are being used. Any input on setting something up similar to this?


Those systems look so dated. Check out the newest www.vertexhydroponics.com. The newest vertical grow systems on the market.


----------



## rickymac21 (Jan 4, 2013)

@DeeTee: yea I've been thinking about it constantly and I'm not sure if I like the Rockwool drip irrigation set up. As far as price goes I'd agree, no way in hell would I pay that much. I would simply build myself a DIY version. But I've been brainstorming for something new to design. 

@skyrocket: your right! , that system there looks a hell of a lot easier to work with. Although I'd still have to build my own at that price


----------



## Robfather (Jan 4, 2013)

Alexander Supertramp said:


> http://www.hydroponic-growing-systems.com/eco-system-mk2.html
> http://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/eco-system-300-plant-vertical-system-115-p.asp
> 
> Cool system but it ant cheap.


I would totally bang that reporter chick lol


----------



## iadburner (Jan 4, 2013)

rickymac21 said:


> http://youtu.be/-pKuarHkpbs
> 
> so this isn't mine, I just came across it while looking for some new ideas. This system looks perfect as far as yield to space consumption goes. It says there were 2 600's used and yielded 39 ounces !!
> Regardless, the system seems easy to build but my question is how do the plants get watered ? I'm assuming its a drip system since Rockwool cubes are being used. Any input on setting something up similar to this?


It's a cool system, but you could build this on your own very easily. All you need is the grodan slabs with a pump and dripper system. You could easily mount them using a wood structure with b&w poly surrounding it.


----------



## weedies.org (Jan 7, 2013)

sky rocket said:


> Those systems look so dated. Check out the newest www.vertexhydroponics.com. The newest vertical grow systems on the market.


Whoa those look sweet, and very close to a contraption that my brother and I came up with last year. I feel like bringing that old back up from the dead, thanks


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Jan 7, 2013)

I can't watch videos no matter how good they are when they put gay azz music in there instead of explaining or something more appropriate. Sad.


----------



## mrbassline (Jan 22, 2013)

dont need to worry about the feed getting to the bottom, just use a good pump, or cut the slabs in .5 meter,  build your own for a fraction


----------



## Rancho Cucamonga (Jan 23, 2013)

Heath Robinson has an account on here, he is the guy that actually built and grew in that system in the video. Kinda doubt he is still around but you never know. I'm pretty sure the yield numbers are fudged but it sure looks like a great system. I'd check out the other videos on this youtube channel and see what info you can find.


----------



## Hundred Gram OZ (Jan 24, 2013)

Build your own vert setup. We get 20-25oz per 600w with 6 plants in a vertical donut, mono cropping, coco DTW with 3-5 feeds per day.


----------



## smokeingdog (Jan 28, 2013)

They cost a packet i have seen them in my local hydroponic shop they cost over a £1000=approx $1800


----------



## 1badmasonman (Feb 5, 2013)

I have one for sale in good condition. My homeboy bought it a few years ago and nobody including myself has ever had the balls to put the 200 or so clones in that a full grow requires. PM me if interested. I have the everything but the lights wich im using in another grow. It is a drip hydro operation.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Feb 6, 2013)

1badmasonman said:


> I have one for sale in good condition. My homeboy bought it a few years ago and nobody including myself has ever had the balls to put the 200 or so clones in that a full grow requires. PM me if interested. I have the everything but the lights wich im using in another grow. It is a drip hydro operation.


Not too long before there will be plenty of clones for something like that..... HMU bro... you got one of Dose! U wanna see it in action?


----------

